# Sean A. Collier Scholarship Award



## Lor1320 (Jan 7, 2014)

_*The MIT Police are now accepting applications for the Sean A. Collier Police Scholarship that will send 1 recruit through the Lowell Police Academy in Sean's Memory. See below:*_

*The Officer Sean A. Collier Self Sponsor Scholarship*

On April 18, 2013 the MIT Police lost a brother and a friend, Officer Sean Collier. In order to honor him in the best way they know how they set up a scholarship fund that would send one self-sponsored recruit (MIT Self Sponsor) through the Lowell Police Academy (LPA) annually (the Scholarship) as a student officer. Officer Collier self-sponsored himself through the Transit Academy in order to start his law enforcement career. This recruit will have the honor of wearing MIT's Patch in Officer Sean Collier's memory. Spring of 2019 will mark the fifth year of this great Scholarship.

*Scholarship Requirements:*

Applicant must:

· Be a resident of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts

· Have received a Bachelor's degree or advanced degree in Criminal Justice from a college or university

· Demonstrate community involvement,

· Demonstrate a commitment to professional development,

· Be able to meet all of the LPA's entrance requirements:

o Be at least 21 years of age

o Possess a valid Massachusetts driver's license

o Have no felony convictions

o Pass a medical exam based on HRD requirements

o Pass the Physical Abilities Test

o Pass a background investigation

*Application Process:*

Applicant must submit a package consisting of:

· A resume

· A letter of intent, describing how the applicant has served, and will serve, as an exemplary role model that would distinguish him/her from other applicants and honor the memory of Officer Collier

· Two (2) letters of reference

*Process for 2019 Officer Sean A. Collier Self Sponsor Scholarship:*

· Applications due by February 27, 2019

· Scholarship Committee will narrow applications based on above requirements

· Finalists will be interviewed by the Scholarship Committee

· The Scholarship Committee will award The Officer Sean A. Collier Self-Sponsor Scholarship to one person

*** ALL application packages must be submitted in PDF form via email to:* *[email protected], NO LATER THAN February 27, 2019.***

**PLEASE NOTE*: AWARD OF THE SCHOLARSHIP AND SUCCESSFUL COMPLETION OF THE LPA PROGRAM AS A SELF SPONSOR DOES NOT GUARANTEE EMPLOYMENT AT ANY POLICE DEPARTMENT.


----------

